# puff gone wild!!



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

this is all i know so far:










more details later...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Uh Oh!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Damn Ron, you gotta get control of Zilla!! :mmph:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO!

Here we go again.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I feel your pain Ron....I feel your pain


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Some Puffers tried to Mass bomb Shuckins? 

Oh, the humanity!

:nono:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

ha ha, those sure look like inbound and not outbound bombs!


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Isn't that like bringing coals to Newcastle? Good for you, Ron! I'm sure you've dished out more punishment than that...


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

BOOM!!!! 
Ron, for all you do this bombs for you. 
I love the smell of cigar bombs in the morning.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Muah ah ah ah ah ah !!!!!! You had it coming Ron !!!!!!!! Cant wait to see pics !!!!! :couch2:


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow paybacks huh Ron. Its about time you get a little in return. LOL. Nice guys.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

Nothing like having to take multiple trips inside to post office just to pick up your mail.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Holy ........ I don't even know what.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Man Ron.... you have been buying alot on the WTS threads!!!! lol

_~O the Humanity~_


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't help but LOL everytime I see somebody post a pick of stacks of boxes... LOL

YoU just go to your mailbox and just say "What the..." when you see all the boxes!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> I can't help but LOL everytime I see somebody post a pick of stacks of boxes... LOL
> 
> YoU just go to your mailbox and just say "What the..." when you see all the boxes!


Way to go guys........:cheer2:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,it look's like i was the target of a mass bombing! a little thank you payback for being nice it seem's. roughing up the postmaster general at my local post office is no way to say thanks! it was his first time with this many boxes at once,and you should have seen the look on his face when i walked in...lol. he said, these are all for you,these are all for you. yeah,he said it twice,slower the second time. ahh the joy of having a po box...lol

i don't know what to say guys. thanks is not enough,gosh thanks just sounds stupid,and i don't want to get mushy in front of everybody. so i will simply say that i am amazed by the quality of the people on PUFF more and more everyday! i don't know how such a great group of folks ended up at the same place,but i'm glad the door was left open long enough for me to slip in too.

these cigars will be smoked with a smile,and you will be in my thoughts as i reflect on how lucky i am just to be a part of your world!!

of course i did write all of your names down...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

you think you can get away that easy Ron?


to be continued...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

...oh no, not the Beiber Bomb! LMAO Maybe a cardboard Beibs cutout to guard Ron's new stash?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw: My, my, my! Now that is a hit! I wonder who would have done such a thing.... Hmmmm, I wonder indeed...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hum and I thought Zilla got your credit card again  WTG Guy's!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome bomb so far! Great job guys. I'm wondering if Ron is still recovered from the last massive bomb that occurred a few months ago!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

arty::cheer2::banana:
:rofl:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> :jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw: My, my, my! Now that is a hit! I wonder who would have done such a thing.... Hmmmm, I wonder indeed...












luckily,i was able to get a shot or two off before the carnage:

Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0049 9720 91
Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Sorting Complete

All sorting has been completed at the delivery unit for today's deliveries at 8:29 am on March 31, 2011 in TOWNSEND, DE 19734.

Notice Left, March 31, 2011, 7:56 am, TOWNSEND, DE 19734

somebody needs to go to the po...lol


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

shuckins said:


> luckily,i was able to get a shot or two off before the carnage:
> 
> Label/receipt number: 9405 5036 9930 0049 9720 91
> class: Priority mail®
> ...


wth?!?! Who squealed?!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> wth?!?! Who squealed?!


just a lucky coincidence...lol

that's festus checking out the toy...


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

WoW!! :faint2:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> wth?!?! Who squealed?!


Your dog hung you out to dry. Some best friend you have there buddy.:rofl:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Festus looks like he wants to deactivate the bomb...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

shuckins said:


> just a lucky coincidence...lol
> 
> that's festus checking out the toy...


Hahaha, now THAT is instant Karma, I'll post a seperate thread when I get it. lol

I hope Festus enjoys it! I wanted to get one of those for my little guy to annoy the woman with, but his puppy mouth was too small. It sounds awesome, doesn't it? lol. Oh, and those cookies are seriously made for you both... lol.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Enjoy the cigarnage, Ron!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

You couldn't have picked a more deserving member. Great job guys!!!!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

shuckins said:


> ok,it look's like i was the target of a mass bombing! a little thank you payback for being nice it seem's. roughing up the postmaster general at my local post office is no way to say thanks! it was his first time with this many boxes at once,and you should have seen the look on his face when i walked in...lol. he said, these are all for you,these are all for you. yeah,he said it twice,slower the second time. ahh the joy of having a po box...lol
> 
> i don't know what to say guys. thanks is not enough,gosh thanks just sounds stupid,and i don't want to get mushy in front of everybody. so i will simply say that i am amazed by the quality of the people on PUFF more and more everyday! i don't know how such a great group of folks ended up at the same place,but i'm glad the door was left open long enough for me to slip in too.
> 
> ...


Great bomb for a deserving member...

Looking over those photos, at first glance, I don't see a bad stick in there. Some people did you right!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice barrage guys, and a incredibly worthy target!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice job guys! I see some fantastic smokes in there and some nice doggie treats!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Man, this is an incredible mass bombing to none other than the bomb master himself! Well done brothers! About time someone put Ron in his place haha! Great going guys and Ron, EVERYONE appreciates all that you do around Puff!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, now THAT is instant Karma, I'll post a seperate thread when I get it. lol
> 
> I hope Festus enjoys it! I wanted to get one of those for my little guy to annoy the woman with, but his puppy mouth was too small. It sounds awesome, doesn't it? lol. Oh, and those cookies are seriously made for you both... lol.


you're just trying to get me to eat dog treats again...lol


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

shuckins said:


> you're just trying to get me to eat dog treats again...lol


Whats wrong with dog treats:rofl:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

shuckins said:


> you're just trying to get me to eat dog treats again...lol


I can't swear to it, but that might be better than smoking dog rockets ...


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Tritones said:


> I can't swear to it, but that might be better than smoking dog rockets ...


More nutrients thats for sure.....may clean up your teeth nicely too!ound:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Hot Damn!:shock:


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow!! Great, great bomb!!! Ron, you definitely deserve this one!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

From everything I have seen on this forum......hell this community Ron more then any body deserves this. He is one of the most generous guys on here. 

WTG PUFF


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ron congrats on the bomb a very deserving guy. I know I'm coming to visit tomorrow, but if you are expecting me to help you clean up the damage, you should know i am a l lazy and unreliable worker.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> Ron congrats on the bomb a very deserving guy. I know I'm coming to visit tomorrow, but if you are expecting me to help you clean up the damage, you should know i am a l lazy and unreliable worker.


that's good to hear tw,and don't expect the boxes to be cleaned up either,the dump is not open until saturday...lol

see you tomorrow!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

thats an awesome hit for a great guy! WTG!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

shuckins said:


> you're just trying to get me to eat dog treats again...lol


Hahaha, no seriously! Read the package! lol. I originally went for just the toy, but saw a bowl of treats with a sign that read "Doggies and humans; please try one." lol. With your track record, how could I resist?! :rofl:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Ron,

You deserve this bomb. This is for all you do for the members here on puff!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ron, You definetely deserved all of that and then some !!! Thank you to a certain member for organzing this Mass Bombing !! I wont say his name yet, for fear of his life, unless hes willing to step forward !! ( if ya havent already figured it out ) And all the other BOTLS's !! This was awesome to be a part of !!! It was also a test run at my first " signature " Bombs, accomplice. ( if that makes any sense, lol ) Ron may know. Thanks again guys , to Everyone on here !!!!!! :hail:


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

ok... it makes sense now. I was driving home from work I could see this huge mushroom shaped cloud off to the West. I am thinking dang something is really on fire over there. Yep, makes sense now.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Gah! i shoulda got in on this one. I'll get you back one day!


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome guys, Great hit! Enjoy em' Ron :smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder who it was that said to Jordan "betcha can't get Ron to eat dog treats"...because whom ever it was deserves to be "shell shocked" as well!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ron, when I saw the post yesterday, as a 6 week old newbie I just assumed it was more outgoing from you!

But, "Ron Get's Rocked" is what the thread should have been called!

A well deserved puff hit! Good job puff!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

OMFG... Thats some ordnance that you have been hit with there... well deserved, about time the mad bomber got out gunned. Well done to everyone that sought revenge on Zilla and Co

Rons been OWNED


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

more bombs landed today!

some great cigars



















and some pumpkin flavored dog treats










and yes,i did try them,and so did teedles (he ate more of them than i did...lol)


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahahaahahahahhaa!

Pumpin eh? :hungry:

Wow what a classic foray that was!

-wish I'd been invited.... sniff.... but there is always next week I suppose :biggrin:

Congratulations Ron!!!!!!!! It's great to see you get buried like that!!!! :high5:

As far as all you sneaky bastages that flattened him............. Kudos! Kudos I say! :yo:

.


----------



## tupacboy (Sep 10, 2009)

hmm someone forgot to include me... no worries though.. it's still coming ron!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Great target, massive devastation, nice hit Puffers!!! :ss


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys. We were recruiting soldiers for over a week. Wish you guys had caught it! Was a blast (no pun intended). Thank you again to all who participated. I can't say we put him in his place, but we certainly stunned him I think. Congrats Ron!

Keep your eyes open everyone, I got a few more targets in mind. Look for another call for recruits.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

foster0724 said:


> Hey guys. We were recruiting soldiers for over a week. Wish you guys had caught it! Was a blast (no pun intended). Thank you again to all who participated. I can't say we put him in his place, but we certainly stunned him I think. Congrats Ron!
> 
> Keep your eyes open everyone, I got a few more targets in mind. Look for another call for recruits.


Methinks the only thing we've done is increase his determination to foster more destruction on unsuspecting BOTL's! Oh the inhumanity! :mrgreen:

"I fear all we have done is to awaken a sleeping giant and fill him with a terrible resolve."http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/#cite_note-0


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow Ron that is a lot of destruction. You deserve it for all this and more for what you do for members of this site. Enjoy!!!

To the bombers great job one and all!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

shuckins said:


> more bombs landed today!
> 
> some great cigars
> 
> ...


wow. Biggie tried those. He loves them. Don't know that they were intentionally for the sharing though... lol.



foster0724 said:


> Hey guys. We were recruiting soldiers for over a week. Wish you guys had caught it! Was a blast (no pun intended). Thank you again to all who participated. I can't say we put him in his place, but we certainly stunned him I think. Congrats Ron!
> 
> Keep your eyes open everyone, I got a few more targets in mind. Look for another call for recruits.


Just let me know! This was so much fun!


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

It seems you have your work cut out for you Ron, I don't think anyone can say with a straight face you didn't have this coming, enjoy


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Methinks the only thing we've done is increase his determination to foster more destruction on unsuspecting BOTL's! Oh the inhumanity! :mrgreen:
> 
> "I fear all we have done is to awaken a sleeping giant and fill him with a terrible resolve."


Oh yeh..we have poked the bear, but we aren't scared. Strength in numbers baby!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> *you think you can get away that easy Ron?*
> 
> to be continued...


:washing: *ROLMAO*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just had to read this again, and to remind you that I have been saving some special Cigars for my next visit. The goal being to smoke only mine LOL unless you have some special I can't resist 

All cleaned up yet LOL


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

:lolat: ....


primetime76 said:


> Oh yeah..we have poked the bear, but we aren't scared. Strength in numbers baby!


*Now that's FUNNY!!!!! *

Ahhh to be so unsullied and optimistic again.....

Pray allow me be the one to cast a pall on your light, bright, shiny armor of innocence.

Not only can we _not_ stop the Shuckinator,
We can't even hope to _contain_ him!

Even mere survival is dubious at best...:fear:

_*Go forth young Pufferish!*_

Rush through the lush, Valley that beckons. 
When He hands out cigars, ask for seconds
Ignore the lurking clouds, that linger yet&#8230;
like a deep dark Winter, we can't forget.

Embrace the feasting, of this day,
join the festival of lights I say!
Boldly forth, in the welcoming Spring,
Laugh whilst you skip, merrily and sing!

Rally the forces of youthful Joy de vive!
Eat :hungry: dance and:dance:Love! Cast your seed! :eyebrows:
For your future is uncertain,
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;and your tomorrow.............. 
........................................................................unlikely...

In fond remembrance,

_Dafiddla_

.

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> :lolat: ....
> 
> *Now that's FUNNY!!!!! *
> 
> ...


:dance:
Phil I might add an insignificant fact that he does have all the backup he needs 24/7/365 Just saying :dance: :smoke2:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

smelvis said:


> :dance:
> Phil I might add an insignificant fact that he does have all the backup he needs 24/7/365 Just saying :dance: :smoke2:


That is indubitably true! :nod:

&#8230;&#8230;.But is that really supposed to help us sleep better at night?:dunno:

Cruel hand that wields the fearsome troth,
Firing mercilessly in his wroth!

Show some pity, hold your fire at bay,
let us live, another day!

For we be mere, mortals that strive,
to keep body & soul, together&#8230; Alive!

:behindsofa:

.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Why yes that is it's intent


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

Hahahahahahahaahahahaha!

...................... Well..... _I'm_ convinced.

NOT!

:rofl:

.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Now I'm REALLY glad mine went to Argentina ...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> _*Go forth young Pufferish!*_
> 
> Rush through the lush, Valley that beckons.
> When He hands out cigars, ask for seconds
> ...


Go forth, youth, have no fear
Of the warnings you may hear,
Ignore the inestimable wit
Of the man called Fiddlegrit.

Onward, onward, ever and ever on,
March bravely into whatever shall dawn,
Never giving the merest rip
For the dire warnings of Fiddlegrip.

And I shall sit, safe and sound,
And to your health I'll drink a round,
For I know I shall suffer not the slightest ill
Despite the forebodings of Sir Fiddlegrill.

For 'twas not Tennessee in my gunner's sights;
Nay, 'twas the Argentine fair lost its lights;
So suffer I no qualms within
Despite the words of Fiddlegrin.

Doubtless you think me man gone mad;
Against that charge no defense can be had;
Yet, do not my claims dismiss nor disbelieve,
For I offer this evidence to Fiddlegrieve:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...need-soldiers-mass-bombing-8.html#post3180187


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahahaahahahahahahahaha!
Just saw this finally! ound:

That's pretty fun and silly too! :thumb: :clap2:...:clap2:...:clap2:...

Fiddlegrit? Fiddle-nit I would have thought! :lol::banana:

Wow! You weren't kiddin! The Recruiting thread was there alright!
I guess this was during my week hiatus when I was stressed out and overloaded.
I didn't hardly log on during that "black & blue" week from Hades.

Quote- Tritones["Now I'm REALLY glad mine went to Argentina ... "]

Argentina? What a concept!!!! :rofl:

Thanks for the Grins!!! :high5:

:wave:

.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am still here...ready for round two! I dare Shuckins to bomb us, that is right, I DARE YOU RON! No matter what happens, the return fire will bury his a$$! 15 versus 1, 15 wins every damn time! Bwwwwaaaaa haaaaa haaaaa haaaaaaaa
:evil: 
* 
*


fiddlegrin said:


> :lolat: ....
> 
> *Now that's FUNNY!!!!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I am still here...ready for round two! I dare Shuckins to bomb us, that is right, I DARE YOU RON! No matter what happens, the return fire will bury his a$$! 15 versus 1, 15 wins every damn time! Bwwwwaaaaa haaaaa haaaaa haaaaaaaa
> :evil:


did he just say what I think he said?:jaw: oh boy this should be fun to watchop2:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm in for round two - guessing it will be a new recruiting thread when the time comes?


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Im up for another round as well and normally I would aggree with "15 versus 1, 15 wins every damn time!" However, when 15 have ride rider bb guns and 1 has a multiple launch rocket system????????yep it could get ugly


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Somebody say round 2? Ron better run!!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

this is interesting:









5 in 1, with even more great cigars inside




































i knew you guys were nuts,but i think you have gotten a little crazy on me too!

lot's of new stuff for me to try!!

thank you all very much,and don't worry about a thing,i'm sure i've learned my lesson about bombing innocent people...lol


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Ooooooooo - cluster bomb!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

all right, thats it, who was at the great smoke! lol'




congrats ron, thats beautiful.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like the "hit" that keeps on giving. Well deserved Ron!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you freakin kiddin me?!!!!

5-1 cluster Bomb?!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:faint:

.


----------

